# frage zu auswahl-ellipse



## Pardon_Me (14. Februar 2004)

hallo,

ich hab jetzt endlich mal begonnen mich mit ps zu beschäftigen und hab eine dementsprechende anfänger-frage: wie kann ich mit der ellipse am besten eine auswahl erstellen, die an eine kante in einem bild heranreicht (in dem fall an die eines kreises)?

das ist jetzt sicher sehr schlecht formuliert, aber mangels fachvokabulars und ps-kenntnissen, kann ich es leider nicht besser.

das bild sollte es aber erklären:


----------



## subzero (14. Februar 2004)

Hoi, also ich habe bis lang keine Möglichkeit gefunden genaue Größen für die Auswahl Elipse zu finden...

Aber es geht auch so:

Vergrößere (Zoom) dein Bild einfach bis auch ca. 400 % (oder mehr), nimm das Auswahlwerkzeug, mit der Elipsenvariante, ziehe mit dem Werkzeug von einer Kante bis zur nächsten, allerdings während du das tust, drücke die "Shift" taste...

Andere Möglichkeit, du nimmst das Form Werkzeug, wählst den Kreis, schaltest auf nur Pfade um und vergrößerst bzw. verkleiners die Pfade und wenn es passt erstellst du eine Auswahl per Rechtsklick (mit dem Zeichenstift)!


----------



## Lemming (14. Februar 2004)

Du kannst Dir seitlich und oben Hilfslinien ziehen, die den Kreis berühren. Dort wo sie sich überschneiden setzt Du das Auswahlwerkzeug an. Damit bekommst die genaue Auswahl hin, besonders bei einem Kreis funktioniert das wunderbar.


----------



## mortimer (14. Februar 2004)

yup, genau so gehts .


----------



## Pardon_Me (14. Februar 2004)

ja, perfekt, so funktionierts

vielen dank!


----------



## Isac (15. Februar 2004)

kleiner Tip:

Wenn du weisst, wie groß dein Kreis, Quadrat,.. sein sollte, gehe zum Fenster Information (Fenster-> Information). Dort siehst du die x und y Koordinaten. Wenn du nun auf den Nullpunkt gehst (oben links) kannst du recht einfach eine Form mit entsprechender Grösse erstellen.

So mache ich immer meine Formen mit für html.Seiten


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Wenn du die benötigte Größe weißt, dann mach folgendes:

1. Kreisauswahl selektieren
2. in der Werkzeugoptionsleite bei "Art" die Option "Feste Größe" auswählen
3. x- und y-Größe angeben
4. ins Bild klicken, um die Auswahl zu erstellen
5. Innerhalb der Auswahl klicken und festhalten, damit du sie auswahl dahin schieben kannst, wo du sie willst, oder mit Pfeiltasten schieben
6. fertig

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Pardon_Me (15. Februar 2004)

ja, das mit fester größe is auch ein guter tipp!

danke!


----------

